# Not plants but Fungi! (pics)



## patrickbull (Jul 10, 2011)

I enjoy mycology as another one of my hobbies. Here are several pics of various wild mushrooms I have taken.















































































































And I'll end on a spore print for now.


----------



## Bigboy (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm looking to start mushrooming, could you recommend a good field guide to start with?


----------



## stewstew8282 (Jul 10, 2011)

aw i miss back in the day living in SC, finding a "puffer" and squeezing the hell out of it and it would go..."poof" all kinds of spores would come out.


----------



## Endagr8 (Jul 10, 2011)

Awesome 'shrooms!

I was browsing a dart frog forum the other day and came across this. Can you imagine growing those in a tarantula enclosure?


----------



## patrickbull (Jul 11, 2011)

Bigboy said:


> I'm looking to start mushrooming, could you recommend a good field guide to start with?


I'm not a big field collector. I mostly do my own growing and just take pics of the wild ones to share on my mycology forums. I am asking people their opinions on the best field guide out, at the moment, at one of the forums. I will let you know what they recommend. 

I did find this, however. The Pocket Guide to Mushrooms. I looked it over and it seems pretty well done with lots of pics. This will give you a good free guide to start with until the recommendations come in. 




Endagr8 said:


> Awesome 'shrooms!
> 
> I was browsing a dart frog forum the other day and came across this. Can you imagine growing those in a tarantula enclosure?


I love the glowing species. So very cool. The only problem with growing mushrooms inside a tarantula cage would be contamination issues. The environment usually must be pretty sterile or the mushroom mycellium can be taken over by bacteria or other molds. Green mold loves to eat mycellium.


----------



## Endagr8 (Jul 11, 2011)

PsychedelicTs said:


> I love the glowing species. So very cool. The only problem with growing mushrooms inside a tarantula cage would be contamination issues. The environment usually must be pretty sterile or the mushroom mycellium can be taken over by bacteria or other molds. Green mold loves to eat mycellium.


Yep. That's the unfortunate verdict over there too. It seems they've resorted to building them out of clay to decorate their enclosures. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/70455-real-glow-mushrooms-panellus-stipticus.html


----------



## ZergFront (Jul 12, 2011)

Funny because I just saw a show about growing edible mushrooms. They grew them in large boxes inside an old mine. Perfect conditions for a fungus.


----------



## Crysta (Jul 12, 2011)

ill be getting some sculpy...


----------



## Crysta (Jul 12, 2011)

getting my glow in the dark sculpy tomorrow... im gonna make mushrooms.. yay


----------



## hassman789 (Jul 14, 2011)

What a coincidence I just found this thread and its new. I really want to get into mushrooms, not really for food, or drugs for that matter. But I think their SO cool looking! I did a spore print of a mushroom I found outside, then scratched it into water, and poured it into a container with eco earth and compost. I have read all over that you NEED it to be steril, I did not sterilize ANYTHING lol, What do you think my chances are? I put it in about 3-4 days ago, how long does it usually take to see mycelium? And next time I will be more steril.


----------



## patrickbull (Jul 15, 2011)

hassman789 said:


> What a coincidence I just found this thread and its new. I really want to get into mushrooms, not really for food, or drugs for that matter. But I think their SO cool looking! I did a spore print of a mushroom I found outside, then scratched it into water, and poured it into a container with eco earth and compost. I have read all over that you NEED it to be steril, I did not sterilize ANYTHING lol, What do you think my chances are? I put it in about 3-4 days ago, how long does it usually take to see mycelium? And next time I will be more steril.



Chances are extremely slim any mycellium will take hold. A pressure cooker is pretty much a must for the mycology hobby. You can see mycellium in about a week or 2 normally.


----------

